# Will 7800 brakes work OK with 6703 shifters?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I understand the 6703 shifters and brakes were engineered to work well with each other. How would DA 7800 brakes work with the 2010 levers? I don't think the leverage on the caliper arms would be optimized.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Clevor said:


> I understand the 6703 shifters and brakes were engineered to work well with each other. How would DA 7800 brakes work with the 2010 levers? I don't think the leverage on the caliper arms would be optimized.


The braking may not be 'optimized' but it still will be damn good with the setup you're asking about.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

It will work pretty good but won't be as powerful


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*works fine...*

i'm using my 6700 shift/brake levers with 7800 brakes. just as solid braking...perhaps slightly less modulation but that maybe my stiff yokozuna brake cables...

jksu



Clevor said:


> I understand the 6703 shifters and brakes were engineered to work well with each other. How would DA 7800 brakes work with the 2010 levers? I don't think the leverage on the caliper arms would be optimized.


----------

